# National Sport Compact Racing Association Presents April 4 2009 Event at PBIR



## jah5050 (Mar 18, 2009)

National Sport Compact Racing Association (NSCRA)

2009 Sport Compact events at Palm Beach International Raceway April 4th, May 3rd, July 5th, Oct 4th, and Dec 6th. 
Palm Beach International Raceway (Moroso) 
17047 Beeline Highway, Jupiter, Fl, 33478 
Phone: 561-622-1400 

Come and experience some of the world fastest Sport Compact drag cars while paralleled with Street Car Classes, 20+ Car Show Classes, Caribbean Carnival Style Food Court, Music, and more. 

(Sat gates open at 9:00am Racers and Vendors) AND TIMES: 
Sat April 4th 2009 from 10am to 10pm Car Show and Spectators. Car show registration from 10am to 12pm, judging begins at 1pm, awards ceremony at 5:30pm. Race registration starts at 9am, heads up qualifying at 12:00pm, 1:00pm, & 2:00pm. Eliminations at 3:30pm, 4:30pm, and 5:30pm. (Racer Pre-tech and Test and Tune Fri April 3rd 2009 from 5pm to 10pm)


Spectators ($15 with Flyer) Regular $17 
Car Show ($25) 
Drag Race ($30) 
Test & Tune ($20)

Kids 10 and under FREE 
Don’t forget the kids, Model Car Show and Scooter Races.


$2 OFF With Flyer 

FREE Event T-Shirt For The First 500 Spectators 

Drag Race Classes and Payouts 
Motorcycle ($300)

Bracket ($600) 
Street Compact N/A ($600) 
Street Outlaw 4 Cylinder ($1200) 
Street Outlaw 6 Cylinder ($1200) 
Sport Compact N/A ($1200) 
Turbo Sport Compact ($1200) 
Modified Sport Compact ($1750) 
NSCRA - National Sport Compact Racing Association For Class Rules


Car Show

Best Civic (wild) 
Best Civic (mild) 
Best Acura 
Best Other Honda 
Best Mitsubishi 
Best 350Z 
Best Toyota 
Best Scion 
Best Mazda 
Best Infiniti 
Best 240SX 
Best Other Import 
Best Domestic Sport Compact 
Best Domestic Car 
Best Luxury 
Best Bike 
Best Interior 
Best Paint/Finish 
Best Engine Bay 
Best Display 
Best Euro 
Best Unique Entry 
Best Old School Import 
Best Domestic Truck/SUV 
Best Lowrider / Minitruck 
Best Club Participation / Representation ($200) 
Best of Show ($300)

All Class Winners (Trophies)

(Minimum of 3 entries to make a class)


----------



## crispeed (Apr 11, 2009)

Videos from the event can be seen in here---->
GRS Motorsports

Pics from the event here----->
Image gallery

Old school Datsun 1200's.



















































Mazworx 7sec sr20 powered Silvia









































Larry's 9sec RB26 powered Silvia


































Random Nissan pics.


----------

